# Chaney



## cannonball (Oct 20, 2005)

Is the road heading east (past the gate) from the T at the top of Chaney ridable by road bikes? I just moved to the area recently and was not sure. 

I also did Chantry Flats yesterday. Any other good rides? I'm working up to Mt. Wilson...

Thanks!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Where is Chaney?


----------



## cannonball (Oct 20, 2005)

From Caltech Cycling:

Chaney Trail
Not a very long ride but one of the steepest around. Excellent workout if you want to work on your strength and climbing skills. 
Go north on Lake. When you get to the end of Lake, make a left. Make a right on Chaney Trail. This road will proceed for awhile until you come to a T-intersection. Going left will take you to Millard Campground, which is fairly uninteresting for roadies. Going right will shortly take you to a metal gate. Once you get behind this gate, you can continue climbing for three miles.

I'm just wondering if the road is ridable on a road bike past the gate??????


----------



## wrongway (Aug 1, 2006)

cannonball said:


> From Caltech Cycling:
> 
> Chaney Trail
> Not a very long ride but one of the steepest around. Excellent workout if you want to work on your strength and climbing skills.
> ...


Yes, the road is paved until right after you pass Sunset trail on your left, and Echo Mtn. trail on your right. The fire road continues for another 2 or 3 miles towards Mt. Lowe until it ends at Red Box Road.


----------

